# WIP thread for The Mummy............



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

This has been a crazy long project, but thanks to inspiration from Rob Mattison last fall it started to take direction. There is however a long way still to go, but in the interests of furthering monster model frenzy, here is an updated WIP thread. 

In the beginning, there was an idea, it actually formulated with different kits, and then I saw Rob Mattison's Mummy kit bash, which I think is outstanding, and it completely altered my own idea. As the kits and parts I accumulated started to come together, it looked like this on the work bench............



Utilizing two kits, a Cult of personality replacement parts set and my own scratch building skills.

The Mummy himself has been undergoing a series of dry brush and washes..............









And currently looks like this while I work on exactly how I wish to tackle his flesh and hair..........





The next post will show the progression of the sarcophagus.................

Rob


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

The sarcophagus, has actually been stripped three times with EZ Off oven cleaner, until I finally started to get the color ideas I wanted to work right. In fact this frustration derailed the project for about a month!!!! But now I have what looks right to me coming together............











And as of today I am at this stage, almost complete.................going for a look on the inside that suggests thousands of years of having been stabbed, cut, hacked, scratched, (bitten?) and in recent centuries, shot, while doing the bidding of the High Priests of Karnak. 





Next up will be the scratch build back wall for the base.........


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

I want a back wall for the base, and the only way to get that means building a complete scratch build wall. I started with some styrofoam cut to shape, then covered with plaster paste and backed with cardboard..............



I then painted it with Krylon sand finish textured paint, and began carving some details.........



To keep a tie in with the Aurora / Revell parts, I am copying over many of the hieroglyphics that were used on that kits base parts, but will also throw in a few of my own. This is taking a good deal of time as i first draw in the glyph with a pencil, and then carefully carve it out with the back of an exacto knife.



Hope this is of interest and if anybody has any questions about how I am doing something please ask! Will update this as I move along. 

Rob


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks interesting so far - I will be watching your build. Keep up the good work!
Steve


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for this thread and your detailed discussion.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't wait to see this finished. It's going to be a great piece!


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very Cool :thumbsup:
Can't wait to see more !
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Rob P. said:


> This has been a crazy long project, but thanks to inspiration from Rob Mattison last fall it started to take direction.


Rob,

See how it works? I was inspired by your Bride of Frankenstein build, now you're doing a Mummy kitbash having seen the other Rob's project. Is this a great hobby or what?

Having built a number of Mummies - several of them Aurora's - I'd like to offer one piece of advice. There will be noticeable gaps between the mounting slots in the figure and the locating tabs of the loose wrapping parts when you glue them together. If you assemble the loose wrappings to the figure before you finish painting it, you can putty those gaps for a more realistic appearance.

I have doubts about ancient Egyptian coffin lids with red-painted lips, but that's your call. Please keep us posted on your progress. I'm looking forward to see how your project turns out.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Mark, it does work that way don't it ? 

I do plan on a little more putty work and paint when all the body parts and wrappings are finally in place. This has been a tough one for seams. (I previously ignored them in my Mummy builds.)

On the lips............I doubt the authenticity of red lips as well, however, black, green and purple were not working for me, but the bronze color seemed to tie in well with the rest of my color motif while accenting the face a bit.

Thanks for the comments and suggestions everyone, and I will post some more progress as it comes. I am working on those hieroglyphics and thats about 10 to 20 minutes on each for me depending on how intricate the design between drawing and carving. 

Rob


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Rob P. said:


> I am working on those hieroglyphics and thats about 10 to 20 minutes on each for me depending on how intricate the design between drawing and carving.


Been there, done that, sympathize completely.  Make sure you take a little time out to celebrate Independence Day!


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm inspired--I have all these parts sitting in a bin with a similar idea in mind for years--maybe now after I get thru the next 20 kits I want to finish, I'll get on this.~


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Looking good Rob!


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Thank You Frank and Rick! I have put a few more hieroglyphics on the wall but work keeps interfering with the important things. Hope to get an afternoon in to this tomorrow and then put up another progress report!

Rob


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Finally finished the hieroglyphics on the scratch built wall....................



And did a little component placement testing...................



Got lots more to do!

Rob


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

I Love it


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Its coming along nicely!
Steve


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

A recent update, had alot of things interrupt model building time the last several months. But now getting back on track.........





Rob


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Working on a name plate out of a block of florist foam. My first major sculpt.............



Rob


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

That's a nice touch Rob! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Thank You, Zombie_61!


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Some more work getting done.............

Painted the scarabs...................



Finished up the Mummy himself..............





And painted the base board........................



Getting very close to the finish.

Rob


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks good - looking forward to its completion.


----------

